# F30 m logo



## Madkatt1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Guys,
I just got my enet cable along with software for my f30. I read tutorials and watched videos on how to proceed. After basic understanding I started with something small such as adding the M Perfomance Logo in my cluster. I selected Kombi/3000/ausgelesen/MPM. coding went through its paced. resetted time and date. Upon restarting the car I end up with M550D logo. Can anyone shed some light on this? thanks


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Some I levels had problems with wrong Logo, newest I Level works


----------



## Madkatt1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Ok thanks, I will play with it again


hanselino said:


> Some I levels had problems with wrong Logo, newest I Level works


----------



## Madkatt1 (Aug 10, 2014)

.:angel:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

hanselino said:


> Some I levels had problems with wrong Logo, newest I Level works


Which PSdZdata is confirmed working? V54.2? 54.1 still have it wrong.


----------



## Madkatt1 (Aug 10, 2014)

I used 54.0


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

54.0 and 54.1 still has the wrong logo. Latest that I know but haven't tried yet is 54.2


----------



## theMpower (Feb 7, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> 54.0 and 54.1 still has the wrong logo. Latest that I know but haven't tried yet is 54.2


I have my 6WA KOMBI in v54.0 and have the logo M Performance on the screen :dunno:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

OK. I thought V54 still has the wrong logo base on previous reports. Thanks for setting me straight


----------



## Madkatt1 (Aug 10, 2014)

I guess I gave gremlins in my car. I have the same options as you and m m m m performace shows M550d on my display


theMpower said:


> I have my 6WA KOMBI in v54.0 and have the logo M Performance on the screen :dunno:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

@theMpower, you're the first I know who mentioned V54 works with the correct logo. Could it be you have V51.x? think this started with 52 or 53.


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

For me it worked from v54.0


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Madkatt1 said:


> I used 54.0


What do you mean with, you have used it.Do you only try to code with psdzdata v54.0 lite, or you flashed youre car to v54.0 and tried after that coding mpm?

Do you have a read out from your cars i level? IF you are below F020-14-11-501 its too old.

As attachment i level overview up to 54.2 newest is

Psdzdata 2.54.3 
F001-14-11-505 
F010-14-11-505
F020-14-11-505
F025-14-11-505
F056-14-11-504
I001 -14-11-504


----------



## Madkatt1 (Aug 10, 2014)

hanselino,
i was stating that the version of pzdata I was using was v54 and since this is the only one I have, this is the only one i use to code. I am pretty new at this. Based on the chart you provided my car's level I is F20-14-11-501


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Madkatt1 said:


> hanselino,
> i was stating that the version of pzdata I was using was v54 and since this is the only one I have, this is the only one i use to code. I am pretty new at this. Based on the chart you provided my car's level I is F20-14-11-501


If you code with psdzdata v54.0, has nothing to do with the ilevel your car really have.
For that you have to read out the ilevel

Description how to read out ilevel 
http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13159662&postcount=1403

I step current is what you really have.


----------



## Madkatt1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for that! I will look it up and let you know.


hanselino said:


> If you code with psdzdata v54.0, has nothing to do with the ilevel your car really have.
> For that you have to read out the ilevel
> 
> Description how to read out ilevel
> ...


----------



## footballrunner8 (Mar 12, 2014)

54.1 shows m- performance in kombi for me.


----------



## Madkatt1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hanselino, I followed your link and here is what I found under my current I step F20-14-07-503


hanselino said:


> If you code with psdzdata v54.0, has nothing to do with the ilevel your car really have.
> For that you have to read out the ilevel
> 
> Description how to read out ilevel
> ...


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Madkatt1 said:


> Hanselino, I followed your link and here is what I found under my current I step F20-14-07-503


You have solved your problem your i level ist equal to 53.2-4 so its not on ista/p version >=v54.0 
and that is needed.
So find someone to flash your car

If you are near to cologne i can flash it for you


----------



## Madkatt1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks Hanselino, if I am ever in your side of town I will make sure to let you know.Frohe Weihnachten


hanselino said:


> You have solved your problem your i level ist equal to 53.2-4 so its not on ista/p version >=v54.0
> and that is needed.
> So find someone to flash your car
> 
> If you are near to cologne i can flash it for you


----------



## vitchie (Jan 9, 2013)

I just flashing my KOMBI with 54.1 and then VO coded with build date matching latest i-level and I can confirm that the M Performance logo does it fact display correctly.


----------



## ken05 (May 7, 2015)

i am getting the M550 logo on my F25 LCI can i get a copy of file V54 if that fixes the M display
thanks


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Mine Istep already upgraded to 15-07-503, however I still only get M550D .....


----------



## 420iF36 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi,

I've successfully coded numerous settings but occasionally I cannot find certain functions or the functions do not work as expected (like BMW_LOGO = m_performance).

Looking at my I-Step levels I've found -

VCM showing

I-Step (current) F020-14-07-502
I-Step (last) F020-14-07-502
I-Step (shipment) F020-14-07-502

All my CAFD's are showing as F020-14-07-503

Is there a parameter to default in line with my I-Step F020-14-07-502 for all CAFD's or upgrade the I-Step to F020-14-07-503 to match the CAFD's?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

420iF36 said:


> ...Is there a parameter to default in line with my I-Step F020-14-07-502 for all CAFD's or upgrade the I-Step to F020-14-07-503 to match the CAFD's?
> 
> Thanks


What do you mean by "default in line"? :dunno:

You car has F020-14-07-502 on it. You are using F020-14-07-503, but that does not mean you are using the newer .503 CAFD files. PSdZData is backwards compatible, so .503 also contains the older .502 CAFD's and when you code car with .503, it is using the exact .502 CAFD files matching to your ECU's.

If you want to upgrade car to F020-14-07-503 or newer, the dealer would need to program the car, of you flash your ECU's with latest 56.3 PSdZData Full, which is F020-15-07-504.


----------



## 420iF36 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks again Shawn - I did not appreciate PSdZData is backwards compatible...


----------



## Mouseuh (Jul 8, 2013)

Am I missing something?

If have an F30 (330d), if I change this to m_performance (mpm no longer in the list) using the latest pszdata I still get the M550d logo.

Any suggestions where I messed up? Thanks!


----------

